

Ask HN: What makes a good book? - lettergram

I am currently working on a paper for my thesis regarding book analysis.<p>My goal is to essentially find a method which can determine whether a person will or will not like a book. To that end, what makes a good book?<p>It needs to be measurable and hopefully data that is fairly easily obtainable...
======
skidoo
That is entirely a subjective thing.

~~~
lettergram
So are whether you like a movie, yet Netflix can predict movies you would
like.

~~~
skidoo
They are far from perfect, and I think movies tend to be far more formulaic
than books. Even the suggestions on Amazon are way way off the mark, in my
experience.

